# Digestive Problems



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone have upper abdominal pain, cramping and burning, burping, chest tightness, low BP but high HR? I am experiencing this and it really scares me. It makes me conjure up all sorts of extra illnesses more than the thyroid issue.
I had blood work done recently (CMP, B12, D, insulin, all the thyroid tests, serum ferritin, etc.). Everything was normal except the thyroid and now B12 is high instead of on the lower end. Don't know if it is because I was taking sublingual B or what. I go back to the dr. at the end of the month. 
I am stressed at the moment, but stress is my middle name anyway, so don't know if that is exacerbating things. I do take toprol and xanax.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi and Welcome

Do you have any lab results you can post with ranges?

If your hyper the body canobilizes its self and creates problems. If hypo it slows down digestion.

Do you have any other symptoms ie constipation, diarrhea? Depends on symptoms on what I would suggest that worked on me. I have been both hyper and hypo and can relate to the gut not functioning properly.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Post some recent labs with ranges please.

My digestive track was a mess until I stabilized my thyroid hormones.

Stress is your enemy - also affects your system.


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't have my actual numbers yet. Was told over the phone TSH was 5.5, but didn't get the numbers for Total T3 and T4, Thyroglobulin and TPO yet. Will get them when I go back on the 27th. I see an internist that also practices integrative medicine. Have not gone on synthetic hormone replacement yet, but I think the time is coming. The only thing that scares me is the heart rate issue. I have been in the hospital before in the past with afib issues caused by thyroid issues and have also taken Armour. I'm scared that the thyroid medication is going to cause heart rate issues. Of course, then again, it could help the heart rate issues. Just scared, depressed. Hopeful, but scared and depressed.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH was 5.5


HYPO and yes I am shouting.

What medications do you take?

Magnesium will help soften your BM's and make life easier to handle. A heating pad on your abdomen will also feel comforting.

If you have had trouble adding replacement meds, can you share the dosages and how you took them? You may just need to ease into it with low doses and gradually increase. I know if my FT-4 gets into high range or I get to 3/4 range of FT-3 I get alot of palps and anxiety/tight chest feeling.

I might suggest you try a T-4 only med to begin with since the Armour caused you issues, it's high in T-3.


----------

